# lspci could not be found

## droozer

lspci is in sys-apps/pciutils right? So I did: emerge sys-apps/pciutils and it installed... but still no lspci...

Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## John R. Graham

Right!  It's only available as root as it installs into /usr/sbin.  Look for /usr/sbin/lspci and, if it's there, then look for path issues.

- John

----------

## droozer

ahhh... of course... I was logged in as a user using sudo... but this of course was not working! Thanks!

----------

## John R. Graham

It should work with sudo.  Could you try this command & let me know what your result is?

```
~ $ sudo bash -c 'echo $PATH'
```

My output is

```
/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin
```

- John

----------

